# From 3 gallons to 5 gallons. From fake to NPT. (Warning: Lots of Pictures!)



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

So Chronos and Echo were living peacefully in their respective 3 gallon tanks. We converted both of them to NPTs and even got 3 Amano Shrimp for each tank. However, it seemed the LED lights just weren't cutting it for some of the plants. We also had 2 shrimp commit suicide by leaping out of the holes in the lid. One was killed by a cat and the other dried up on the floor.  I knew I needed better lights, and I knew I didn't want to lose any more shrimp. What's a girl to do?

*Upgrade them both to 5 gallons each!

*I did a bit of research here on the forums (special thanks to Tabbie82 for her thorough reviews of the Hawkeye 5 gallon tanks. I ordered two the next day!). 

I went out and got some more plants to replace the plants that weren't doing so well in the LEDs. 

Echo is fully set up in his brand new tank. Chronos will be introduced to his tomorrow. 


(The water appears bubbly and slightly cloudy in the pictures. While it is bubbly in person, it is 100% clear as well.)


Also included: Bonus pictures of Echo!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Too cute not to post!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

What a lucky boy.  Can't wait to see how the plants grow too.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jupiter said:


> What a lucky boy.  Can't wait to see how the plants grow too.


He certainly is enjoying it! He's swimming *all* over the place. Anyone that claims bettas can be just as happy as he is in tiny tanks clearly have not seen one act like this. He's gone bonkers! 

I will post pictures of Chronos once we get him in his 5 gallon tonight.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh yay! The tank looks great! And Echo looks pretty happy. I hope you enjoy these tanks as much as I enjoy mine. Can't wait to see Chronos in his!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I just set my 2.5g tanks up, and now this tank is giving me "BiggerTank-itis". Do you like it? I have never seen that brand before.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

VJM said:


> I just set my 2.5g tanks up, and now this tank is giving me "BiggerTank-itis". Do you like it? I have never seen that brand before.


Chronos is all set up. Giving him a little while to get acquainted before I start snapping photos. 

I love the tanks so far. I got them for $26 each from Walmart. I had to order them online as they don't stock them in the store. They got here in 2 days and it was free shipping. (The package weighed 13 lbs so free shipping was awesome!!)

I do not use the filters they came with, as I will be installing sponge filters in a few days. (Anyone want to buy two mini might filters??) The lights are 6500k bulbs, but I'm considering putting 10,000k in. (What are people's thoughts on that? Will the plants do alright with 6500k?)


We will be creating two RCS colonies in the old 3 gallon tanks.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes 6500k is perfect for plants. I too have LED's in my planted tank and recently upgraded them here


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you! Fancy schmancy new digs for the lucky bettas. Increasing the light is great up to a certain point, and then you get algae. Or, at least, that is my experience.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

VJM said:


> Thank you! Fancy schmancy new digs for the lucky bettas. Increasing the light is great up to a certain point, and then you get algae. Or, at least, that is my experience.



That's what the shrimp are for


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I am acclimating some amano shrimp as we speak! Yay shrimp!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

VJM said:


> I am acclimating some amano shrimp as we speak! Yay shrimp!



I personally prefer Amano Shrimp. They are bigger than RCS, so I feel safer about them being in with my bettas. Not that my bettas have ever shown an interest in them. Chronos will give chase every once and awhile if they are too close to him, but he has never tried to bite them. They kick butt at cleaning too!


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

It's lovely!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Super cool Lilyth!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Your betta is gorgeous and your tank is looking good. 

Just one thing, is that it looks like you have buried the rhizome of your anubias into the sand. You want to raise that above the substrate and have only the roots buried, as otherwise it can rot and the anubias will die.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

So we added sponge filters to both aquariums. There seems to be a bit of algae going on in Echo's tank by the Dwarf Saggitaria. Not sure what to do about that. We also added some more friends. There are now 5 amano shrimp in Echo's tank and 4 in Chronos'. The 4 in Chronos' tank seem to be kind of reddish in color. They were like that when we got them and I'm not sure what would cause that. 

I pulled up the anubia as far as I could without pulling up roots. I hope it was enough. I pulled up the Narrow Leaf Java Fern in the back as well. The left side of it seems to be doing well, and the right side (while growing) is a bit droopy. The water parameters are fine and all the livestock seems to be thriving. I am sort of just letting it do its own thing. The Anacharis on the right hand side is growing like a weed. For trimming, do I just snip some off the top? Is there a proper way to do it? 

We also added Marimo balls to both tanks. The shrimp love them.

They aren't the neatest tanks in the world, but we kind of like the wild look with some of the dirt scattered on the sand. Looks more natural to us. To each their own =)

Echo's Tank









Chronos' Tank


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

The tanks are looking really great, especially when the plants really get going. I really like that structure in Chronos's tank. It looks like an elephant to me.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Agility4fun said:


> The tanks are looking really great, especially when the plants really get going. I really like that structure in Chronos's tank. It looks like an elephant to me.


Haha! I got it from Petsmart. It is fake, but I like it as there are so many nooks and crannies to it.


----------



## dash45 (Aug 2, 2012)

your fish is so cool, this Wednesday i"m ordering a halfmoon plakat online for 15$
and 35$ for one day shipping. i cant wait.
where did your betta.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

dash45 said:


> your fish is so cool, this Wednesday i"m ordering a halfmoon plakat online for 15$
> and 35$ for one day shipping. i cant wait.
> where did your betta.



I got Echo, the plakat you are referring to, from Petsmart.


----------



## pjbetta (Jun 11, 2018)

What a pretty fish!


----------

